# Ban H2O



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember a couple years ago I talked about pseudointellectuals jumping on any bandwagon without engaging the brain? A university sent out petitions to the most intellectually advanced group in America (Hollywood), and they gathered thousands of petitions to ban dihydrogen monoxide. It's much like the global warming issue today. Whatever your position is on it at least think before engaging in an argument.

Well now the study I talked about has a much smaller, but significant test of the rigorous thought most liberals give environmental issues.

http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=yi3erdgVVTw


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Brilliant post. This also explains much of the logic that both sides of politics use to manipulate voter polls, policitical issues and our "democratic process" in order to win votes.

It's all a smokescreen and posturing. Just confuse them and tell them what you think they want to hear...

Ryan


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup, that sums it up alright. Now just imagine if they had Brad Pitt and George Clooney clammoring on and on about it whenever the camera got in their face. People would be outraged and ready to die for the cause.......of banning water. Don't be a sheep!!!!


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone here remember that episode of "The Man Show" where they convinced of bunch of women to stand on the side of the road with pickett signs chanting END SUFFRAGE!!! They had no idea that they were refering to a womens right to vote. Granted shows always manage to find the idiots in any group, but still. Thats a little sad, and pretty funny at the same time.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jackal_727 said:


> Does anyone here remember that episode of "The Man Show" where they convinced of bunch of women to stand on the side of the road with pickett signs chanting END SUFFRAGE!!! They had no idea that they were refering to a womens right to vote. Granted shows always manage to find the idiots in any group, but still. Thats a little sad, and pretty funny at the same time.


couldn't find the archived "Man Show" classic... but here are a couple similar ones...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

funny stuff


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bobm said:


> funny stuff


No, Scary Stuff! These people VOTE!


----------

